# If you witnessed a murder...



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Would you ever report it?
I would just get the hell away from there & never report it.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't know what I would do. Part of me is saying that, of COURSE I would report it. But another part of me is thinking that I don't know if I want to get myself involved in this (especially if it's gang related).


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Know this
you're the worst kind of cowardly subhuman social parasite if you don't report it and give as much evidence as possible to the police.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

And then the police tell you your statement contradicts another witness, therefore you are the prime suspect , handcuffs, cell, leccy chair, 
aye, right...
not me mate


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's most ironic how I'm so often deemed the Grand Lord of Insensitivity, yet we already have two who openly admit they'd simply go on their merry way as if they saw nothing.

I'll be sure to keep this in mind the next time I'm accused of being some SOB. I'd note successful accuses me of being "subliminally racist." This accusation from a morally upstanding fellow who says "what murder, I saw nothing.":roll


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Depends entirely on the situation for me. There's no yes or no answer. If it was someone I knew personally then obviously **** yes. But if it was a stranger I'm not sure I'd wanna be involved. It'd depend on how much I knew about the whole situation or whether or not I could just get away, etc.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I dunno how anyone could live with themselves if they saw a murder and just accepted it. Seeing something like that, and keeping it to myself, would haunt me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm shocked by the selfishness. Does anyone have a conscience?


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

i would definetly! do not how ppl could say noo....


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I would report it.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Of course I would report it! What's wrong with you people? Why is there suddenly a sick atmosphere on this site - That somehow you're not really cool unless you can top all the other posters with tales of how cruel you can be? It's like some sick contest-Who can hate on society the most.-"Oh you'd witness two people dying and not care?"-"Well,I've got you beat,I could watch two people die AND a baby - then head for Burger King and relish my lunch!!" "Am I great,or what?!?" I'd sure hate to see what the sick prize for all this mindless,hatred would be.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

No good deed goes unpunished, been there enough times in my life. The police are ****ing corrupt *******s so I am not going to make those pig's jobs any easier than it already is, so **** that. Unless it was someone I knew and cared about, nope, not my problem.

The vast majority of murderers do not kill again. I don't know about you, but that isn't the point at which I would want help by the police, AFTER I AM ALREADY DEAD! How bout they get off their *** and actually prevent crime and stop with their lack luster corrupt laws that just protect the perpetrator and punish the victim? They can't do anything about it you say? Do they write to their superiors and object daily? Of course not, because this is exactly how they like it, so eff it.

Oh and if you tried to help and have social anxiety, you will no doubt be seen as having something to hide and treated like piss. If you do decide to help someone you don't know, you don't get any compensation for it anyways, you only lose out as well as the victim.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I probably wouldn't be able to live with myself if I witness someone's murder and never reported it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Dr House said:


> No good deed goes unpunished, been there enough times in my life. The police are ****ing corrupt *******s so I am not going to make those pig's jobs any easier than it already is, so **** that. *Unless it was someone I knew and cared about, nope, not my problem.*
> 
> The vast majority of murderers do not kill again. I don't know about you, but that isn't the point at which I would want help by the police, AFTER I AM ALREADY DEAD! How bout they get off their *** and actually prevent crime and stop with their lack luster corrupt laws that just protect the perpetrator and punish the victim? They can't do anything about it you say? Do they write to their superiors and object daily? Of course not, because this is exactly how they like it, so eff it.
> 
> Oh and if you tried to help and have social anxiety, you will no doubt be seen as having something to hide and treated like piss. If you do decide to help someone you don't know, you don't get any compensation for it anyways, you only lose out as well as the victim.


If someone you knew and cared about actually was murdered, and there was a witness, I sure hope he/she is a lot less selfish than this.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I'm shocked by the selfishness. Does anyone have a conscience?


I have a concscience of the guilford four and the birmingham six, and a witness statement which was blatently ignored after I was assaulted.

Look after yer own arze first guys.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

whoever would murder someone needs to be put the **** down. i would report it, even if I knew my own life would become in danger.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I dunno how anyone could live with themselves if they saw a murder and just accepted it. Seeing something like that, and keeping it to myself, would haunt me.


Me too. Even if you didn't know the person I sure hope you remember that they do have loved ones ( or well I hope)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Totally Terrified said:


> I have a concscience of the guilford four and the birmingham six, and a witness statement which was blatently ignored after I was assaulted.
> 
> Look after yer own arze first guys.


I'm not sure what those two cases have to do with whether or not you'd report a murder if you saw it happen.

I'm absolutely baffled by the concept of ignoring a murder.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

You can see too much, it tells you to shut up and live.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm suddenly reminded of the homeless man who was left bleeding out on the street after he was stabbed defending a stranger from a mugging.

Of course I would report a murder, and if I felt my life was in danger by doing so I'd do so anonymously.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I would rather die from telling what I saw, than to live with the knowledge that I am that much of a selfish coward.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Your perogative


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

In most cases, of course I would report


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't report a murder because there wouldn't be a murder. I would dive in front of the bullet and then beat the gunman to a bloody pulp, then make him suck the blood out of my wound and call it ice cream. Because I'm a MAN, and that's what MEN do. Raaarrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes. I would report it.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I wouldn't report a murder because there wouldn't be a murder. I would dive in front of the bullet and then beat the gunman to a bloody pulp, then make him suck the blood out of my wound and call it ice cream. Because I'm a MAN, and that's what MEN do. Raaarrrrrr!!!!!


I imagined the Gorilla in your avatar doing that. :teeth


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


> Know this
> you're the worst kind of cowardly subhuman social parasite if you don't report it and give as much evidence as possible to the police.


I agree.



successful said:


> Would you ever report it?
> I would just get the hell away from there & never report it.


I know it is difficult to get involved in things like this - especially the thought of testifying in court. But it's MURDER. Think of it like this: Next time the guy might murder YOU. You have to do something about it.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Even if I was scared, I'd do it but not near the crime scene. God only knows what it could be for. I could get the damned mafia or some **** after me for ratting out one of their people LOL. Court would be another story. I've been there and done that (but not as a witness to murder, obviously). I hate court rooms so much.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> Know this
> you're the worst kind of cowardly subhuman social parasite if you don't report it and give as much evidence as possible to the police.


This.

Also, I view my morals and principles as my greatest strength, if I betrayed them I feel I would have nothing, despite the fact I may be more safe physically.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

the cheat said:


> I would rather die from telling what I saw, than to live with the knowledge that I am that much of a selfish coward.


BINGO!! If you wouldn't report it,there's something vital in you -your very humanity-that is already dead.
I'm also fed-up with all this hatred toward the police. Are there some bad cops? You bet there are!! There are also A LOT of good ones-but it's so much more entertaining to paint them all with the same brush. How very convenient,that way you have the perfect excuse to do just as you please. Sure,we'll all look the other way and stand for NOTHING unless it's our own greedy neck on the line - Then of course,we suddenly WANT those "idiot" police to come running to the rescue and the witnesses to stand up.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

For some reason I put myself in other people's shoes. so if _I'm_ the person killed I would feel very resentful of any bystander's simply seeing my death and not doing anything about it. there's only so much reporting it will do but at least i didn't ignore it.

Have you ever heard of the Bystander Effect? It's a sick mentality people have.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd report it and hope that the killer gets arrested as soon as possible.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

If it was dangerous then I would just do it anonymously. There will likely be enough evidence left by the time the cops get there to do the job anyway. No need to testify if its obvious who the killer is....


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, I'd report it. I'd be rather cowardly and selfish not to.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

OF COURSE i would. Then the police can catch the SOB's so they cannot do it again. If you don't tell anyone those people will do the same thing over again to an innocent human being.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It would depend.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

scarpia said:


> I agree.
> 
> I know it is difficult to get involved in things like this - especially the thought of testifying in court. But it's MURDER. Think of it like this: Next time the guy might murder YOU. You have to do something about it.


Murderers rarely kill again.

The police and the law do nothing to those who exhibit violent behavior, they wait until someone is murdered, THEN THEY PULL ALL THE STOPS, cause yeah, I'm sure you really give a rats *** once you are already dead.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

None of you tough guy vigilante types know what you would do till it happened so dont try and fill the thread with passive aggressive comments thinking your hard on a SA forum.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Dr House said:


> Murderers rarely kill again.


Oh,well that makes it all perfectly ok.......now anyone up for milkshakes?!?

(SARCASM!!)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Still Waters said:


> Oh,well that makes it all perfectly ok.......now anyone up for milkshakes?!?
> 
> (SARCASM!!)


Well why not focus on PREVENTING murders by punishing those who attempt murder or exhibit violent behavior? Instead the police and the law ignore all that **** and only pull all their resources once its too late. Utter uselessness.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Totally Terrified said:


> None of you tough guy vigilante types know what you would do till it happened so dont try and fill the thread with passive aggressive comments thinking your hard on a SA forum.


But I AM hard. I eat telephone books for breakfast.... or something. :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Totally Terrified said:


> None of you tough guy vigilante types know what you would do till it happened so dont try and fill the thread with passive aggressive comments thinking your hard on a SA forum.


I didn't see anyone say that they would run after the murderer and try to make a citizen's arrest or to kick his ***. It's as simple as a phone call...you don't have to be "hard" to do that, you just need a shred of human decency and empathy.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

successful said:


> Would you ever report it?
> I would just get the hell away from there & never report it.


If I saw you being murdered slowly and tortured to death, I would not report it. Otherwise, everyone else I would report it. Remember, you get what you ask for


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

It depends.

Was the murder justified? Is it gang related? What is the risk to me? What were the circumstances/method of the killing? Who was the victim? There are so many variables.

If, say, a victim of a paedophile were to kill his molester and I, fully knowing the circumstances involved, witnessed this, then hell no I wouldn't report it.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Doubt it


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Of course I would. All the people saying no remind me of the Kitty Genovese murder. Excepting that you all are actually as heartless as the witnesses may or may not have been.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Kitty_Genovese



> The events of Genovese's death are subject to dispute. Some accounts suggest that her cries for help were heard and ignored by numerous residents at the apartment. Other accounts, as detailed below, suggest that residents did not hear her pleas or did provide assistance or both. The exact details of what happened are unknown.
> 
> Genovese had driven home from her job working as a bar manager early in the morning of March 13, 1964. Arriving home at about 3:15*am she parked in the Long Island Rail Road parking lot about 100 feet (30 m) from her apartment's door, located in an alley way at the rear of the building. As she walked towards the building she was approached by Winston Moseley.[2] Frightened, Genovese began to run across the parking lot and towards the front of her building located on Austin Street trying to make it up to the corner towards the major thoroughfare of Lefferts Boulevard. Moseley ran after her, quickly overtook her and stabbed her twice in the back. Genovese screamed, "Oh my God, he stabbed me! Help me!" Her cry was heard by several neighbors but, on a cold night with the windows closed, only a few of them recognized the sound as a cry for help. When Robert Mozer, one of the neighbors, shouted at the attacker, "Let that girl alone!"[9] Moseley ran away and Genovese slowly made her way toward the rear entrance of her apartment building.[10] She was seriously injured, but now out of view of those few who may have had reason to believe she was in need of help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

What the heck? I'd like to think that if I was being murdered, a witness would think something other than "Eh I don't want to pick up the phone and get involved"


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

UM YES. it's likely if the murderer gets away and not reported, that person will do more.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

kc1895 said:


> If I saw you being murdered slowly and tortured to death, I would not report it. Otherwise, everyone else I would report it. Remember, you get what you ask for


I seriously wouldn't want anyone to tell police if i got Murdered. :stu
I rather them tell someone that would murder (Or pay for the murder) of them or their family/kids in return.

Them going to jail would be the very last thing i would want.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Someone's life has been takes away, of course I would report it.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

GAAAAHHHHH all of these posts about people being "heartless" and having "no conscience" if they don't report it really annoy me. There is absolutely no way to determine what you are GOING to do until the situation presents itself. Yeah, you can say, "there's a good chance I'm going to report this, one way or another," but people really need to stop with all of this stupid self-righteousness. It's easy to say you would have done something, AFTER IT'S ALREADY HAPPENED, it's called hindsight bias. And everyone is raised differently and has different perspectives on what to do. Just try to keep an open mind, no one here is the almighty dictator of what is wrong or right.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> It's most ironic how I'm so often deemed the Grand Lord of Insensitivity, yet we already have two who openly admit they'd simply go on their merry way as if they saw nothing.
> 
> I'll be sure to keep this in mind the next time I'm accused of being some SOB. I'd note successful accuses me of being "subliminally racist." This accusation from a morally upstanding fellow who says "what murder, I saw nothing.":roll


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Mirror said:


> GAAAAHHHHH all of these posts about people being "heartless" and having "no conscience" if they don't report it really annoy me. There is absolutely no way to determine what you are GOING to do until the situation presents itself. Yeah, you can say, "there's a good chance I'm going to report this, one way or another," but people really need to stop with all of this stupid self-righteousness. It's easy to say you would have done something, AFTER IT'S ALREADY HAPPENED, it's called hindsight bias. And everyone is raised differently and has different perspectives on what to do. Just try to keep an open mind, no one here is the almighty dictator of what is wrong or right.


Well then in that case, it's just as silly to say you WOULDN'T report it, too...right? Since you can never truly know...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Of course I'd report it. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't. :blank


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

the cheat said:


> Well then in that case, it's just as silly to say you WOULDN'T report it, too...right? Since you can never truly know...


It is just as silly, though people often surprise themselves. I think humans are inherently good, so we can always hope for the best.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

no one would try to stop the murder from happening? Or seek sweet vengeance for the murdered person. The psychotic moron I am, I would probably chase them and die like an idiot lmao. BUT A GLORIOUS DEATH! I would not be able to live with myself for not even trying, my honour would be tarnished and everything I believe in.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Depends on who was murdered, who the killer was, and why they killed. I wouldn't report just to be a "good citizen". That's stupid. Have fun testifying against the killer and putting your own life in danger just because you want to be a good person.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Sure would. How could you sit back and not report it? That's messed up.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Mirror said:


> GAAAAHHHHH all of these posts about people being "heartless" and having "no conscience" if they don't report it really annoy me. There is absolutely no way to determine what you are GOING to do until the situation presents itself. Yeah, you can say, "there's a good chance I'm going to report this, one way or another," but people really need to stop with all of this stupid self-righteousness. It's easy to say you would have done something, AFTER IT'S ALREADY HAPPENED, it's called hindsight bias. And everyone is raised differently and has different perspectives on what to do. Just try to keep an open mind, no one here is the almighty dictator of what is wrong or right.


+1

This isn't quite the same but in my personal experience, there was a big riot that broke out in my town last year and a lot of the people who participated in the breaking windows/arson/etc. were people who would very likely self-righteously claim they would never do such a thing.

Meanwhile there was a man who stood up to the entire mob on his own to try to stop the destruction from continuing, and he ended up getting beat up in the process. Afterwards he admitted he was never the type who would do something heroic like that... But in the moment, he just acted on impulse.

Anyways like I said, it isn't nearly the same thing as murder but it's a personal experience that makes me take the responses to questions like this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Mirror said:


> GAAAAHHHHH all of these posts about people being "heartless" and having "no conscience" if they don't report it really annoy me. There is absolutely no way to determine what you are GOING to do until the situation presents itself. Yeah, you can say, "there's a good chance I'm going to report this, one way or another," but people really need to stop with all of this stupid self-righteousness. It's easy to say you would have done something, AFTER IT'S ALREADY HAPPENED, it's called hindsight bias. And everyone is raised differently and has different perspectives on what to do. Just try to keep an open mind, no one here is the almighty dictator of what is wrong or right.


I agree with this... And that's why I said for me it'd depend on who the people were and the situation. I really don't know for a 100% fact what I'd do in the situation. I'm sure I'd panic, but I'm unsure of anything else.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Have fun testifying against the killer and putting your own life in danger just because you want to be a good person.


Exactly. I have a kid so I'm not gonna be stupid and risk our lives for a stranger who's already dead(sorry but you can't bring em back to life)


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, if I witnessed a person killing another in cold blood I'm pretty certain I would. If I didn't report it than I'd have to live with the knowledge that the murderer is free and might kill more innocent people.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

For all you people who think that murderers, if not caught are going to keep murdering, here is some articles to look at.

http://pressrepublican.com/0100_new...oversy-released-murderers-stay-out-of-trouble

http://thesocietypages.org/pubcrim/2012/01/

The category of offenders that has the lowest rate of recidivism upon release or parole from jail is those who murdered. Only like 10.8% of murderers re offended, and the rate that includes many more crimes than just another murder. That means other crimes should be of a higher priority as those criminal will more likely be persons who consequently re offend. This is most likely due to the fact that most murderers kill in an act of impulse, and not as a result of being a career criminal.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

How many here witnessed the slaughter of over 100,000 Iraqis and quoted "********, 911, patriot act, crusade, sadams a boogieman,", to justify those mass murders???


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

id most certainly report it, no snitching can only go so far


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I already have on this site, so the answer is naturally yes.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

I can understand not wanting to do it for fear of safety, but it's so easy to report in anon.

What reason could you have to not report it in this case?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

NoIce said:


> I can understand not wanting to do it for fear of safety, but it's so easy to report in anon.
> 
> What reason could you have to not report it in this case?


I can think of some reasons.


Said something about said victim of facebook.
Got drunk and are too drunk to report it.
Thought it was not real.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Dr House said:


> For all you people who think that murderers, if not caught are going to keep murdering, here is some articles to look at.
> 
> http://pressrepublican.com/0100_new...oversy-released-murderers-stay-out-of-trouble
> 
> ...


But there are no statistics on people who kill and never get caught or go to prison. If you kill someone and get away with it wouldn't you be emboldened to kill again?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

ourwater said:


> I already have on this site, so the answer is naturally yes.


 ??? There was a murder on SAS?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

scarpia said:


> ??? There was a murder on SAS?


Yes. It's the first time I have seen a moderator allow me actually discuss my entire past experiences, or at least for the longest amount of time on a forum.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f33/how-is-this-possible-186398/


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

ourwater said:


> Thought it was not real.


This would probably be what would be going through my head. I would probably think I had just dreamed it. It would be a kind of outside context problem for me. Plus I already have enough difficulty with determining whether a memory I have is real or from a dream.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

ourwater said:


> I can think of some reasons.
> 
> 
> Said something about said victim of facebook.
> ...


1. Why would having said something about someone on facebook come back to haunt you if the police never know who reported it? Also, you're assuming that you know the person who has been murdered personally.

2. Different moral ground than knowing full well what happened and doing nothing.

3. See #2


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

NoIce said:


> 1. Why would having said something about someone on facebook come back to haunt you if the police never know who reported it? Also, you're assuming that you know the person who has been murdered personally.
> 
> 2. Different moral ground than knowing full well what happened and doing nothing.
> 
> 3. See #2


I read your post and I would rather not reply to your questions.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Dr House said:


> For all you people who think that murderers, if not caught are going to keep murdering, here is some articles to look at.
> 
> http://pressrepublican.com/0100_new...oversy-released-murderers-stay-out-of-trouble
> 
> ...


So you're saying that murderers *who were caught and who didn't get away with it*...are not likely to murder again? That's not surprising.

Where are the stats on murderers who don't get caught, doing it again? Oh wait...that would be impossible to know.

And are you really implying that because statistics say that someone who murders another person _might_ not murder again...that it would be a good reason for you to not call and report witnessing a murder?

I don't get it...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I'd walk off and ignore it probably.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

Knowing myself, I would most likely report it. It depends under what circumstances the murder was being committed. We may all say that we would report it, but on the actual real life situation, most people who are close to the murder taking place, would be pissing their pants crawling into a safe place praying for the life, or running the **** away with little regard to the person who just died. 

I think it really depends on the circumstance. who did it, how it happened, where it happened, how close you were to the murder taking place, your over all mood, whether you were alone or with friends/family, whether the murder took place at night or in plain daylight, how comfortable you feel calling 911, how comfortable you feel getting involved, and many many more that would prevent a good citizen from doing the right thing.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, i'd report it. In certain circumstances i might do it anonymously though


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I didn't vote because I honestly don't know how I would react. With my clumsiness, I would probably become a victim myself.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I dunno how anyone could live with themselves if they saw a murder and just accepted it. Seeing something like that, and keeping it to myself, would haunt me.


Same here. Sure my anxiety would rise doing so but my anxiety would probably be sky high either way. Like I really want the risk of letting a murderer get away & possibly getting a hold of me next. Then if I report them, I get that paranoia feeling that they know it was me who reported them so if they ever escape from prison, they'd come after me then. It's really a no win situation for my sanity but I'd do what's right.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

successful said:


> I rather them tell someone that would murder (Or pay for the murder) of them or their family/kids in return.


You what? Why bring their family or kids into it?


----------

